# Punk'd



## maverette04131 (Feb 5, 2005)

Dirk will be on Punk'd on Sunday March 27 (I think). Finley will have a hand in punking Dirk. :biggrin:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

For once, I might enjoy it. Hopefully Dirk gets pissed off and shows everyone how much of a thug he really is. :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I hope Dirk punches Ashton Kutcher in his face. Somebody needs to for crying out loud.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

That will be great


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This is gonna be funny if Dirk gets angry.


----------



## maverette04131 (Feb 5, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I hope Dirk punches Ashton Kutcher in his face. Somebody needs to for crying out loud.


Man, Kutcher should punk Artest...he'll so get knocked out...yeah somebody email mtv now!


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

Ron Artest will probably stab or shoot the person if they did punk him.The previews for Dirk getting punk'd look Hilarious,I hope it is.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> For once, I might enjoy it. Hopefully Dirk gets pissed off and shows everyone how much of a thug he really is. :biggrin:


I've heard some pretty cool quotes from Dirk in the past. He's a lot "meaner" than you'd think.


----------



## maverette04131 (Feb 5, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> I've heard some pretty cool quotes from Dirk in the past. He's a lot "meaner" than you'd think.


He's a lot "funnier" than I thought he was too...

Click this to check out "Dear Dirk" if you haven't already


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

You Dallas people, check it out. Apparently its on

Tell me what they do to him


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

Almost time for it to come on!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

that was great he handled it well I think usally most people are jerks but he was really nice about the autographs.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

What happened..


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Dirk is a very calm and nice person. Me personally, would have to the kid to **** off.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Theo! said:


> What happened..


A little kid went up to Dirk and ask for an autograph and Dirk gave it to him... then the kid comes back like 20 mins later w ith a big bag full of Maverick stuff and wants him to sign all of it !!!! There was even a lebron james jersey in the bag and alaker hat.... Finley and some other guy were making fun of him for being to soft just because he was a kid.... the kid comes back with another bag of stuff and Dirk says no... then resturant manager comes and says he doesnt want Dirk to come back to that resturant cuz he was mean to he kid!!!... the kid comes bac again with a menu and asks him to sign it then dirk looks at it and says you got PUNK'D!!!! THere you go the whole story!!!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

NastyN44 said:


> A little kid went up to Dirk and ask for an autograph and Dirk gave it to him... then the kid comes back like 20 mins later w ith a big bag full of Maverick stuff and wants him to sign all of it !!!! T*here was even a lebron james jersey in the bag and alaker hat.*... Finley and some other guy were making fun of him for being to soft just because he was a kid.... the kid comes back with another bag of stuff and Dirk says no... then resturant manager comes and says he doesnt want Dirk to come back to that resturant cuz he was mean to he kid!!!... the kid comes bac again with a menu and asks him to sign it then dirk looks at it and says you got PUNK'D!!!! THere you go the whole story!!!


That's funny...


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

The show was hilarious.He actually didnt get that pissed as I thought he would.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

I missed it, I thought it was coming on 30 minutes later than it really did!


----------



## maverette04131 (Feb 5, 2005)

Mavs41 said:


> I missed it, I thought it was coming on 30 minutes later than it really did!


enh, don't worry about it...mtv usually replays shows like crazy


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

maverette04131 said:


> enh, don't worry about it...mtv usually replays shows like crazy


 like right now.


----------

